# The Benefits Of Walking



## MJS (Jun 27, 2006)

Anyone that is into working out, staying in shape, etc., I would think, would include some cardio into their routine. Now, I've never been a big fan of running. I do it from time to time, but its not something I do on a regular basis. Personally, I opt for other means of getting in a cardio workout. I do this mostly by walking, either outside when its nice or on a treadmill. 

IMO, when done on a regular basis, its a great way to stay in shape as well as giving a good cardio workout. I came across a few articles that I thought were interesting.

http://www.cambridgema.gov/~CDD/et/ped/ped_hlth.html

http://walking.about.com/od/weightloss/


----------



## Lisa (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for the links MJS.  Good stuff in there.

I try to walk at least once a day at my job.  My morning coffee break has become a ritual walking time for me.  Helps clear my head, gets my blood flowing and brightens my day.  I work in an office and am sedentary most of the time and the walk really helps to combat stiffness and lethargy in my day.


----------



## MJS (Jun 28, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Thanks for the links MJS. Good stuff in there.
> 
> I try to walk at least once a day at my job. My morning coffee break has become a ritual walking time for me. Helps clear my head, gets my blood flowing and brightens my day. I work in an office and am sedentary most of the time and the walk really helps to combat stiffness and lethargy in my day.


 
I agree.  I'll take a few breaks during the course of my shift at work and walk a little.  All the reasons you mention apply to me.  

I'll walk during the day with the dog.  The road running thru my condo complex is a 1/2 mi. around, so I make a point, weather providing, to walk a few times around.  I usually do this at least 3 times before heading to work, so while the walking is split up, I'm still getting in quite a few miles a day. 

Mike


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jun 28, 2006)

I enjoy walking.


----------

